# What you carry.



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

What do you like to carry?? I now have two different guns that I change back and forth with. One is a 1911/.45 by S&W, and the other is a .357/.38 Ruger. I carry both with IWB holsters on my right hip. Both guns have fired 500 rounds without a problem. That's my standard for anything I carry. Do you take you carry weapon to the range and work with it very often? I try to weekly. I was wondering if anybody else does the same as I do or what they do?? Tell us.:smt071 :smt071 :smt068 
Here's a picture of my carry guns.:smt1099 :smt023 :smt045


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think we've done this thread a couple of time 

But, I carry a Walther P99c (hard chromed slide). Either in a pocket or a leather belt holster.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yea but are you guys getting out and practicing with them? Do you carry the same one all the time? If you have two or more, which one due you trust the most?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

...although I have never actually carried it anywhere because Im still waiting to get my holster. :smt082

And I know its not a gun, but I also carry a Colomiba River M16


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I carry a 45 acp either a Colt Double Eagle or 1911a1, both are 5"


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Yea but are you guys getting out and practicing with them? Do you carry the same one all the time? If you have two or more, which one due you trust the most?


I do practice w/ mine, although I spend more time shooting my fullsize.

Until a few weeks ago, It was the ONLY gun I carried. I now have that Keltec 32 which I occassionally carry. But, the P99c is pretty much it. I don't holster or carry any other of my guns...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I usually carry a Glock 26 backed by a KelTec P3AT. I have been experimenting with a Kahr K9, but I still shoot better with the Glock. Galco holsters for both, natch - a Royal Guard IWB for the Glock, Pocket Protector for the little guy. Golden Saber in the 9mm and Gold Dot in the .380, but I'm not too picky about ammo.

I shoot every week, usually on Wednesday, a minimum 100 rounds through the 9mm and 25-50 through the .380 (depending on how tough my hand feels that day!). I have a standard little regimen I run through, so my practice is as productive as possible, and takes relatively little time.

I'd post a pic, but my little black plastic cookie-cutter guns are unexciting.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I carry a Taurus PT99, IWB with a Galco NSAII.

I also use it to shoot an IDPA match once a month. I go at least twice a month to practice with it.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm still trying to find a decent carry gun, honestly. I carry my Bersa a lot, but also my Sig when I wear a coat (shoulder holster). I do practice with both of them whenever I can afford the ammo, which is about once a month, sometimes more. Used to be once a week.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

When I get my CCW I’ll carry my G23 in a ? (haven’t decided on that one yet).


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Most of the time I carry my Walther P99. Sometimes I carry my Sig P220, just depends on my mood...
In my outback I carry my Ruger .44 Magnum Vaquero. 
In a dense public area, during the hotter weather when I can't hardly carry anything, I'll pack my Glock 26 in, uhhh, lets just say, not so public place....

It all depends on what I'm doing, where I'm doing it, and whom I think I might be doing it to...

Oh yes, I shoot them all!


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Sig P220 .45acp w/rails and factory night sights 

ONE DAY, MARK MY WORD......IT WILL BE A KIMBER 1911


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Kimber Pro CDP II


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

7 rounds of .45ACP in a tight little package.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> Most of the time I carry my Walther P99. Sometimes I carry my Sig P220, just depends on my mood...
> In my outback I carry my Ruger .44 Magnum Vaquero.
> In a dense public area, during the hotter weather when I can't hardly carry anything, I'll pack my Glock 26 in, uhhh, lets just say, not so public place....
> 
> ...


Uummmm, the guns or those you're doing it to.........


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Yea but are you guys getting out and practicing with them? Do you carry the same one all the time? If you have two or more, which one due you trust the most?


At least 1500 rounds a month, and I carry the same one all the time. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Yea but are you guys getting out and practicing with them? Do you carry the same one all the time? If you have two or more, which one due you trust the most?


Yes I practice with them at least once if not 2or 3x per week of course I live at my range.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Good catch Scooter!


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

A Browning BDA .380 or a Beretta 84FS, depends on the season. Looking into getting a Browning Hi-Power in .40


----------



## GeorgiaGlocker (Sep 13, 2006)

I switch out between my Glock 19 and my Glock 26.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I'm changing my answer... 10+1 rounds of .45ACP in a subcompact.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> I'm changing my answer... 10+1 rounds of .45ACP in a subcompact.
> 
> Did you get another new toy? :smt068


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

The PT-745 I bought earlier was nice. It was lighter and a bit narrower around the grip compared to the PT-145. But after carrying for a week, the extra weight of a double-stack magazine didn't seem that big of a deal. So I took the hit and traded in the PT-745 for the PT-145. It's the same size as the subcompact XD but in .45ACP.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> The PT-745 I bought earlier was nice. It was lighter and a bit narrower around the grip compared to the PT-145. But after carrying for a week, the extra weight of a double-stack magazine didn't seem that big of a deal. So I took the hit and traded in the PT-745 for the PT-145. It's the same size as the subcompact XD but in .45ACP.


Cool. I hope you like it and it works out for you.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Well it could be the PPK/S, 85f Beretta, or the Ruger SP101 357,. Depends on the weather, and what I'm wearing. Shoot them as often as possible to stay proficient.

There is a Kimber 45 but I find that just a tad bit big for me...


W


----------

